

Ask HN: Where are the Facebook Horror Stories? - apollo5

I read and found value in this story a couple weeks ago - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2408806 , whereas it was a wonderful tale and 'how-to' on how to make Facebook work for your start up.<p>I'm looking for the opposite.  I remember reading some lengthy articles from folks about how FB had terrible ROI, CTR, and was generally a waste of money.<p>Does anyone know where any of these horror stories are?<p>Many thanks!
======
nl
There aren't many stories like that around, because it's so easy to
experiment. If you put $20 or $100 or whatever in and it doesn't work for you
then you just stop your campaign. It's hardly a horror story.

The closest I've ever seen to a horror story was someone who wrote a piece
about how Pepsi's loss in market share proves social media doesn't work [1].
That's a pretty controversial view, though [2]. In any case, a branding
campaign in social media isn't the typical ad buy that most people on HN would
be considering.

In my (very limited) experience, Facebook advertising is pretty cost effective
though, especially if you ar smart about your targeting.

[1] [http://adcontrarian.blogspot.com/2011/03/social-medias-
massi...](http://adcontrarian.blogspot.com/2011/03/social-medias-massive-
failure.html)

[2] [http://www.newmediaandmarketing.com/a-massive-social-
media-f...](http://www.newmediaandmarketing.com/a-massive-social-media-
failure-or-was-the-ingredient-recipe-wrong/social-media-metrics-2/)

------
rawsyntax
Here's one such link [http://wordsthatlinger.posterous.com/how-facebook-
screws-ove...](http://wordsthatlinger.posterous.com/how-facebook-screws-over-
the-small-business-o)

~~~
apollo5
this is good information, however I was looking more for stories about how FB
was a waste of money with regards to advertising..any ideas?

